# Could We Make a Weed Religion?



## Jester88 (Mar 20, 2009)

a weed religion 

right i was wandering how many people do you need to start a religion.not a cult lol and not rasta.

a religion that believes in the cultivation and personal use of cannabis is a mans god given right and choice to make (within limits of course maybe even a designated seedbank and medical dispenseries and shit like that).. medical cannabis is the future past and present.... basically pro marijuana all the way... 

this is really brief but i just wanted to get the idea out there before i go to bed sometime soon.

i want to know how and if theres a way to make this possible. if its your true beliefs and religion and enough followers do ya reckon it could keep our ass out of jail????

look at scientology that just came from nowhere didnt it lol

im sick of waiting for legalization ppl.... do you reckon this is one way to make a differance..

sorry about this i just got some bud and am pretty high ehy lol
i truly do believe in weed but thats just me i guess


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 20, 2009)

you could make it a religion.

but the gov't wont give a fuck, they will still lock ur ass up. mormons believe in having more than one wife, but its illegal...


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 20, 2009)

yeah your right dammit... 

hmmmmm one can dream tho lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 20, 2009)

p.s the idea came from ali g lol


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 20, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> p.s the idea came from ali g lol



lmaoooooooo hahaha


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

I have already made my own weed religion, Bast is the egyptian goddess of pretty much everything, she lives forever, she is above all other goddess'. Most importantly, she's the goddess of Marijuana and hemp. 

When I smoke it is a religious sacrament to Bast. Much like catholics letting children do shots of wine, because it's a sacrament.  

Freedom of religion...........


----------



## Smitt (Mar 22, 2009)

If you really wanna make a weed religion, you're too much about weed. You should probably start thinking about more important things in life.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

What's the difference between me smoking weed and calling it religion and catholics drinking wine and calling it religion? 

My religion does not require tithing nor donations of any kind. Hence mine is not a for profit business.


----------



## Young Macdonald (Mar 22, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> you could make it a religion.
> 
> but the gov't wont give a fuck, they will still lock ur ass up. mormons believe in having more than one wife, but its illegal...


before you go bashing religions be aware some people on here belong to them or have family in them. mormons do not believe in polygamy (if your immature brain even knows what polygamy means). They used to practice it 1 or 2 hundred years ago because their men had been killed off by indians and radom mobs in the midwest.. dumbass


----------



## SketzoH (Mar 23, 2009)

Young Macdonald said:


> before you go bashing religions be aware some people on here belong to them or have family in them. mormons do not believe in polygamy (if your immature brain even knows what polygamy means). They used to practice it 1 or 2 hundred years ago because their men had been killed off by indians and radom mobs in the midwest.. dumbass


I dont think any one 'bashed' the mormon religion then. They was just using the 'old' mormon tradition as an example


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 23, 2009)

Smitt said:


> If you really wanna make a weed religion, you're too much about weed. You should probably start thinking about more important things in life.


like your mamma lol 

not just about weed heaps of things but weed would be an accepted thing. whose to say someones not gonna find a story dating back. ppl have been doing it using it as medicine. we just have to find the story it was given to us as a gift. we should praise it and cherish it for it could be the worlds savior. it helped us in the past and could help us in the future  lol.

but like i said i was watching ali g dude.

if i was serious id have put it in the legal edge section moron..

besidesyou clicked on it.. if you have enough time just to come here and say that id say take your own advice


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 23, 2009)

Young Macdonald said:


> before you go bashing religions be aware some people on here belong to them or have family in them. mormons do not believe in polygamy (if your immature brain even knows what polygamy means). They used to practice it 1 or 2 hundred years ago because their men had been killed off by indians and radom mobs in the midwest.. dumbass


what are religious ppl doing on a weed forum.. i know there are a lot 

mormans yeah but i thought most religions dont approve of drugsd and shit liike that

i diddnt see any religion bashing either. and as far as im cancerned there wouldnt have been


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm praying right now......


----------



## SketzoH (Mar 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm praying right now......


lol think ill join you!

Allmighty Bast, bless us with great harvests!!


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 23, 2009)

me too. well ill do what i do anyways lol already had one chopped lol


----------



## Drgreenz (Mar 23, 2009)

Young Macdonald said:


> before you go bashing religions be aware some people on here belong to them or have family in them. mormons do not believe in polygamy (if your immature brain even knows what polygamy means). They used to practice it 1 or 2 hundred years ago because their men had been killed off by indians and radom mobs in the midwest.. dumbass


lol there was no bashing there and besides your wrong about your entire statement, 
1. polygamy is doctrine sanctioned by the morman church. 
2. "1 or 2 hundred years ago." wth is this? Joseph Smith(their prophet who recieved the golden plates) recorded it on July 12, 1843.
3. "Their men had been killed off..." lol yea because there were huge random bandits and engines running around the midwest. Mormans set up in Utah(not in the midwest) Their first act upon settling was to make one of the most profound treaties with the indian nation ever. they had total peace with them, lol dude you gotta read up a lil before making up facts.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 23, 2009)

lol told

this dude has class

he gets a rep


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 23, 2009)

i want 8 wifes.

man id settle for 1 wife 2 girlfriends and we all get along and dont cheat lol.

a religion where weeds acceptable ond thought highly of and one wife and 2 girlfriends is acceptable. theres plenty of reasons this could be a good thing lol


----------



## Drgreenz (Mar 23, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> what are religious ppl doing on a weed forum.. i know there are a lot
> 
> mormans yeah but i thought most religions dont approve of drugsd and shit liike that
> 
> i diddnt see any religion bashing either. and as far as im cancerned there wouldnt have been


Mormans are bout the only religion that doesn't/hasn't had drugs as a type of sacrament(including weed). 
*"For so the Lord said unto me, "I will take my rest and I will consider in my dwelling place like a clear heat upon herbs. For afore harvest, when the bud is perfect and the sour gape is ripening in the flower, he shall cut off the sprigs with pruning hooks and take away and cut down the branches." (Isaiah 18:4-5)"*


----------



## Drgreenz (Mar 23, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> i want 8 wifes.
> 
> man id settle for 1 wife 2 girlfriends and we all get along and dont cheat lol


me too lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

It seems I've done that before, without the lord part. For me it's "for the plant said unto me, 'I am done now cut me down please' and then all that other stuff" 






Drgreenz said:


> *"For so the Lord said unto me, "I will take my rest and I will consider in my dwelling place like a clear heat upon herbs. For afore harvest, when the bud is perfect and the sour gape is ripening in the flower, he shall cut off the sprigs with pruning hooks and take away and cut down the branches." (Isaiah 18:4-5)"*


----------



## Young Macdonald (Mar 23, 2009)

Drgreenz said:


> lol there was no bashing there and besides your wrong about your entire statement,
> 1. polygamy is doctrine sanctioned by the morman church.
> 2. "1 or 2 hundred years ago." wth is this? Joseph Smith(their prophet who recieved the golden plates) recorded it on July 12, 1843.
> 3. "Their men had been killed off..." lol yea because there were huge random bandits and engines running around the midwest. Mormans set up in Utah(not in the midwest) Their first act upon settling was to make one of the most profound treaties with the indian nation ever. they had total peace with them, lol dude you gotta read up a lil before making up facts.


1. wrong, polygamy WAS sanctined and then formally dismissed. 
2. Im sorry if i dont use up hours upon hours of my time to google facts and play mr detective. 100-200 years ago seems pretty close to 1843 to me lol..
3. Mormons set out west after previously establishing communities in missouri and surrounding regions later to be driven out by mobs...Missouri is in the midwest you idiot.
And as for bashing, if someone told you that all people who smoke cannabis have 8 wives wouldnt you consider that a bash on cannabis smokers seeing that polygamy is looked down upon in society..
trust me, i grew up a mormon, i have spent 3 hours a week until i was 18 at church learning and being fed information. Mormons are good people who have good values, i just get angry when people take stabs at religions in which my friends or family belong to on online forums. And yes, there are a lot of religious people on here, religion and cannabis dont have to be 2 seperate things..


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 23, 2009)

yes they do... 

quite simply its supposed to supposed to be done... if thats the case y are you on a weed forum... like i said not all but most.

like i said im spiritual but i dont mock others for there religion my mums a jehovas witness.... but like i said im not... 

i have no problems with religions but i doo with some of the up themself ppl who try to prove points where there was none needed. or force there beliefs onto others.

everyones intitled to there own oppinion

peace out 
j88


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 23, 2009)

why ruin something as good as weed by associating it with religion


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 24, 2009)

well i guess you got a point there...... hmmmmmm


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 24, 2009)

Weren't those people who got into all that trouble at that compound last year for marrying and having sex with little girls and having multiple wives some branch of the Mormon church? 

Where was that, I want to say TX..........






Young Macdonald said:


> 1. wrong, polygamy WAS sanctined and then formally dismissed.
> 2. Im sorry if i dont use up hours upon hours of my time to google facts and play mr detective. 100-200 years ago seems pretty close to 1843 to me lol..
> 3. Mormons set out west after previously establishing communities in missouri and surrounding regions later to be driven out by mobs...Missouri is in the midwest you idiot.
> And as for bashing, if someone told you that all people who smoke cannabis have 8 wives wouldnt you consider that a bash on cannabis smokers seeing that polygamy is looked down upon in society..
> trust me, i grew up a mormon, i have spent 3 hours a week until i was 18 at church learning and being fed information. Mormons are good people who have good values, i just get angry when people take stabs at religions in which my friends or family belong to on online forums. And yes, there are a lot of religious people on here, religion and cannabis dont have to be 2 seperate things..


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 24, 2009)

Young Macdonald said:


> before you go bashing religions be aware some people on here belong to them or have family in them. mormons do not believe in polygamy (if your immature brain even knows what polygamy means). They used to practice it 1 or 2 hundred years ago because their men had been killed off by indians and radom mobs in the midwest.. dumbass


*where in my post did i bash mormons?* you just seem too sensitive. i dont know a lot about religions... i remembered something about mormons and multiple wives... and that it was illegal.

maybe your the dumbass.


----------



## NewbieG (Mar 24, 2009)

A guy in LA is doing it. He uses the teachings of other religions like Christianity and Judaism but incorporates weed. I'm sorry, but how would you have a religion with weed as the center? Thats just stupid... I love weed and believe that it brings me closer to god and his teachings, to make it your god is dangerous and in all honesty quite evil. Think before you post next time.


----------



## SketzoH (Mar 24, 2009)

http://www.temple420.org/ 

think thats the guys church your talking of.

was featured in super high me lol


----------



## noobgrower09 (Mar 24, 2009)

If you have seen the movie religulous, the guy he interviews from Amsterdam has a religion based on weed. I think it might have something to do with mushrooms too.


----------



## SketzoH (Mar 24, 2009)

NewbieG said:


> A guy in LA is doing it. He uses the teachings of other religions like Christianity and Judaism but incorporates weed. I'm sorry, but how would you have a religion with weed as the center? Thats just stupid... I love weed and believe that it brings me closer to god and his teachings, to make it your god is dangerous and in all honesty quite evil. Think before you post next time.


Not everyone believes in god


----------



## Top 44 (Mar 24, 2009)

Smitt said:


> If you really wanna make a weed religion, you're too much about weed. You should probably start thinking about more important things in life.


There are more important things in life than weed?


----------



## Top 44 (Mar 24, 2009)

Young Macdonald said:


> before you go bashing religions be aware some people on here belong to them or have family in them. mormons do not believe in polygamy (if your immature brain even knows what polygamy means). They used to practice it 1 or 2 hundred years ago because their men had been killed off by indians and radom mobs in the midwest.. dumbass




The Mormon Church was founded in 1830; it didn't exist 200 years ago
It's founder, Joseph Smith, claimed to receive a revelation from God that Mormon men should be allowed to practice polygamy. It later became part of their Doctrine and Covenants. It had nothing to do with Indians.
In 1862 Congress made polygamy illegal in all U.S. territories. In 1878 the Supreme Court declared that polygamy was not protected by the Constitution.
It wasn't until 1890 that the LDS church announced the official discontinuance of polygamy.
The Salt Lake Tribune stated in 2005 there were as many as 37,000 Mormon fundamentalists, but that less than half of them were living in polygamous households.
You may want to check your facts before you call other people names...


----------



## DR.LEMON (Mar 24, 2009)

ur too late the jamacans alredy thought of it and are doing it


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 24, 2009)

but im not jamacan its gotta be for everyone lol. 

plus i dont have the hair dammit


----------



## stealthymurph (Sep 7, 2010)

yeah forreal dont talk shit on peoples religion. i belive in god not christanity. marijuana is here to heal the mind, body, and spirit.


----------



## stealthymurph (Sep 7, 2010)

Top 44 said:


> There are more important things in life than weed?


 i didnt know that!


----------



## stealthymurph (Sep 7, 2010)

why cant the gov just let us toke? they let people get wasted and never wake up again.


----------



## The Grow Kid (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey guys this is getting into religion, why don't we all drop it. RIP is about helping eachother out and showin off our awesome grows. If you want to get into an argument about religion this thread isn't the right place to do it.


----------



## ChronicTron (Sep 9, 2010)

The Grow Kid said:


> Hey guys this is getting into religion, why don't we all drop it. RIP is about helping eachother out and showin off our awesome grows. If you want to get into an argument about religion this thread isn't the right place to do it.


Wait, isn't Spirituality, Sexuality, & Philosophy the basis of religion...so maybe this is the right place to do it. 
With that being said, religion or not there gonna lock ur ass up either way to set an example. E.G. i kill a bunch of gays and in court i say oh its in my religon judje says stfu kiliing is killing, my lawyer say well in the case of "The People vs Jester 88" his religion was to smoke marijuana and because of his religion and the contistutional right to freedom of religion he and my client are guilty of no crime unless the constitution is a criminal hand book, NOT GUILTY + Gavell = i go out and start offing homos, jews, gingers, whites, snitches, and mexicans in crowded manhattan in broad daylight while wearing a lime green jumpsuit with my Full name, address, date of birth printed on the back, while holding my social security card and birth certificate whislting jingle bell. nothing can be done. lil extreme but republicans are schizoid psychopaths.


----------



## Wordz (Sep 9, 2010)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Weren't those people who got into all that trouble at that compound last year for marrying and having sex with little girls and having multiple wives some branch of the Mormon church?
> 
> Where was that, I want to say TX..........


no they were found not guilty..................... this just proves how good the media is at manipulating thought. It was all over the news that they got busted and had to bring school buses to take them away, yet it wasn't on the news very much that the govt. falsely raided them and all the children were able to return. Some one in the community around them made up lies about them. TX sure has a thing for raiding religious groups.


----------



## fatfarmer (Sep 9, 2010)

If it's part of who you are then it's a personal thing.


----------



## FlashMonkey (Oct 2, 2010)

noone heard of temple 420? 

jewish, christian....and weed!!!

i think the members are all MMJ users, but i think they allow anyone to join...watch the movie super high me...Doug Benson literally goes to their church.

The movie is boring as hell, but it does show a "weed" religion, based on christianity and judaism (spelling?)...based on the fact that god made everything, including weed.

oh yeh, and when i watched it...i kinda felt like i was watching someone pretend to smoke weed. anyone else seen it and think he bum puffed the smoke / held it in his cheeks/mouth??


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 6, 2010)

Roger Christie of THC Ministry got busted a few months ago. http://www.khon2.com/content/news/developingstories/story/Drug-bust-nets-leader-of-Big-Island-marijuana/jbCPVioenUyLK6fwivDp8w.cspx


----------



## Jayke (Nov 2, 2010)

There is already a marijuana religion, 
http://www.temple420.org/
Its legit, and they are allowed to smoke in the temple because its "religion purpose" 
Can someone say "loop-hole"


----------



## spectre91 (Nov 16, 2010)

FlashMonkey said:


> noone heard of temple 420?
> 
> jewish, christian....and weed!!!
> 
> ...


yea i just watched that again and saw that part, overall the movie isn't that great unfortunately, how can u smoke weed all day and not be that funny


----------



## Jayke (Nov 16, 2010)

spectre91 said:


> yea i just watched that again and saw that part, overall the movie isn't that great unfortunately, how can u smoke weed all day and not be that funny


I wouldn't be that funny to if I was being video taped and tested all day every day though out the movie.


----------



## prostheticninja (Dec 31, 2010)

I dont know if anyone said this already but, In Cali there are these people and if you have a medical card you can join them. It's kinda like a religion I suppose, like they read from the bible and pray and shit.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 31, 2010)

Our father, who art in the clouds
stoned be thy brain
your bong come
thy buds be done
in thy garden as it is in nature


----------



## sarye (Feb 10, 2011)

if enough people just said fuck you we're smoking....
maybe if thousands of people with masks just all smoked a shit ton of weed...thousands of people mind you. they might get away with it. I mean you cant arrest everyone. Yeah there would be some people who got arrested but every war has casulaties right? i mean the irs is a totally illegal company and yet most people still pay their damn taxes.just sayin...


----------



## D.tea (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, not gonna point out names but some people are ignorant. 

How can you say don't talk about religion on RIU when RIU has this section for that purpose? 
Secondly I agree with the people who say its weird for religious people to beo n here anyway. Most religions I know off say you can't do drugs etc. (not that I think cannabis is a drug, but legally speaking it is and since religions have to follow laws I just assume)

The main problem with religion is that people think about it to much. I mean all religions say do good and good will be done unto you, do bad and bad shit will happen...thats the 'golden rule' or w/e right?

So isn't religion more so a common sense thing. If your an ass to people, then people are gonna be an ass to you? if your a nice enough guy nobody will have a problem with you. If your an ass to a nice guy, he'll be an ass to you, but that doesn't make him an ass.

If people stopped caring about religion and started caring about themselves and who they are (including how other people view them etc. etc.) then I'm pretty sure the world would be a much more simple place.

Lastly its really a shame that religion has such power because its so obvious the corruption it brings to government. I think only true atheists should be aloud to rule a country.

GREAT THREAD THOU!


----------



## squeej (Feb 17, 2011)

It could be my religion anyday!!


----------



## sso (Feb 17, 2011)

eh, the only religion i remember being against drugs is buddhism. buddha thought drugs were bad for thinking (didnt try many i suppose)
which was a bad deal to him, because basically buddishm is about sitting down and thinking your way to nirvana and leave this world. (never be born again,because apparantly it sucks living if you dont do drugs at least sometimes)

the bible just warns you not to get shitfaced with alcohol, but isnt against its drinking (just advises moderation) or any other drug.

nothing comes to mind with any of the other religions.

sure religious officials speak out against them, but thats just to seem moral as religion usually changes with the morals of the day. cant get the big tithes and donations if you arent pleasing the majority.


----------



## malignant (May 29, 2011)

HINDUISM does not discriminate against weed, some sects like the Hare Krishnas, are against any forms of intoxication, however there are sects like the shivites, or sadhus who smoke cannabis regularly as sacrament to lord shiva.






bahng or cannabis is his holy plant brought here from his realm to help mankind find enlightenment. most shiva devotees smoke considerable amounts of cannabis, in india cannabis may not be legal, but its tolorated. it grows in the streets, in vacant lots.. there are government authorized bahng shops where you get a yogurt cannabis smoothie, or weed cookies.. theres not too much in the quality smokable department, but lots of eatables. the sadhus are the only real heavy smokers, tho everyone consumes cannabis on shivayatri and on holi, and many other hindu holidays. its common practice for the entire community to get cooked together.. the sadhus smoke weed and tobacco out of clay chillums.. infact its where the hippies got the idea for chillums from. hippies stole alot of their ideas and philosophies by warping vedic culture into something western that fits their needs, i personally have a strong dislike for hippies, and find them useless.





















Hare bol!!


----------



## Sinsay (May 30, 2011)

Hemp has a long standing affair with China and at one point it was so regarded that China named their country 'the land of mulberry and hemp'. The marijuana plant was such a symbol of power over evil and in the pharmacopoeia of emperor Shen Nung it was referred to as the 'liberator of sin'.


----------



## That 5hit (May 30, 2011)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm praying right now......





SketzoH said:


> lol think ill join you!
> 
> Allmighty Bast, bless us with great harvests!!


the great "Tooandpass"
we praise her name


----------



## carl.burnette (May 8, 2012)

Young Macdonald said:


> before you go bashing religions be aware some people on here belong to them or have family in them. mormons do not believe in polygamy (if your immature brain even knows what polygamy means). They used to practice it 1 or 2 hundred years ago because their men had been killed off by indians and radom mobs in the midwest.. dumbass


Not to be the voice of reason on here,. but...

There are 2 branches of mormon church. One if the one we all know of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints. They don't practice polygamy. But the fundamentalist mormon church certainly does practice it today. Not hundreds of years ago. & had nothing to do with husbands getting killed by indians. Its part of their faith & what they expect in the afterlife.

Nice discussion though 

Enjoy..


----------



## researchkitty (May 8, 2012)

Weed cant be a religion.

Weed exists.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 8, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Weed cant be a religion.
> 
> Weed exists.


Religion exists too, thats why theres churches, temples, etc... lol Its what they believe in that probably doesnt exist, at least not to their point of view.


----------



## Doer (May 9, 2012)

Kinda strange thread. The point about religion is not the "lord" said this and that. I mean, you write that stuff down as praise, 2000 years ago and then after you are dead they make a religion out of what you said. You say those things within your current cultural reference that you had no choice but to be immersed in.

No one seems to realize we are mindless slaves to this social reference. It was pitilessly imprinted before we could talk and before we had any sense of self. Therefore for 99.9999whatever% of folks, this reference, is Self. No attention is ever turned away from the nattermind that just wants stuff and never stops talking inside. There is more Self beyond that. But how to find it? Some guy says something about how to do that and we worship the story about it. Kill people about it.

So, to me all religions have this problem. Mormons? Just go back to the story of Joseph Smith. Very influenced by divination. Specifically, crystal reading in the bottom of a felt hat. It's was the current Victorian parlor trick. Seance stuff. Then he claimed he found tablet, then he lost the gold tablets. Then he wrote it down. Supposedly dictating from beyond a curtain, from the crystal in the hat. By then, he is fighting Christians in Missouri and got his brother killed. They were able to get Brigham Young crowned the Federal Manager of Utah Territory. The rest is history.

The book of Mormon, Angel card = Maroni. The angel card for Islam is David. Christianity plays the Michael card.

Hindu being very ancient have dozens of angel cards. Sikh became a religion in the 1500s because of the killing (torture/torment) of their Gurus. Now it's just a religion. Angel card = The !0 Gurus.

Really I could go on and on, but every religion is like this, started that way, and there are several new ones in progress, right now.

But, the point of the thread is can there be religious freedom to smoke the ganga like there is for peyote in the Native American "church?" Yes, you sign up for the boi Shiva religion that used cannabis as a sacrament and convenience the govt to sanction it. But, you will be up against the Hindu League that doesn't want the association. They have influence, we don't.

Besides the medical aspects are real and important. Religions would fight to the death over nothing. Not a cannabis thing.


----------



## redfrogs (May 13, 2012)

I pray to my bong before I take a toke. 

If I ask it to give me a mellow high its does that; if i ask it to fk me up it does just that.

I already believe it is a religion!


----------



## Finshaggy (May 14, 2012)

I'm almost positive I can get Marijuana legalized RELIGIOUSLY in Texas with my court case. This research was done in one night, and will be added to gradually, to make it more airtight.

Can you please take a look at this (or send it to an attorney who will) and tell me what you think.
The police came into my house without a warrant.
Marijuana is my sacrament (as can be proven in a court of law, shown below)
They broke into my house, stole my sacrament, and pulled guns on me, arrested me and a friend, threatened to "slam" me. And let my friends case go off free already. We got misdemeanor possession charges.
All without stating who they were, without having a warrant, and without probable cause.

Here are some cases that are specifically related to my case
And that would be helpful after demanding a trial in Common Law court.

United States v. Ballard (1944)
Justice William O. Douglas stated:"They may not be put to the proof of their religious doctrines or beliefs."
Meaning, I shouldn't have to prove a damn thing. But I will anyways.

Lemon v. Kurtzman, 91 S. Ct. 2105 (1971)
The rulings made here were violated. The police had no warrant, and therefore no secular purpose. And have entangled themselves in my religion since I was a child at 14 years old.
1) the government action must have a secular purpose;
2) its primary purpose must not be to inhibit or to advance religion;
3) there must be no excessive entanglement between government and religion.

McDaniel v. Paty (197
They are taking away my fundamental rights.
Life: They wish to take my time
Liberty: They wish to infringe on my religious freedoms, and put me in a cage for loving a flower
The Pursuit of Happiness: Any effort I make with my religion is squashed by authority. And in effect, squashing me.

Church of Lukumi Babalu Ave., Inc. v. Hialeah, 113 S. Ct. 2217 (1993)
They ruled that the religious sacrifice of animals, is no different than hunting. And it is unconstitutional to consider the two different.
If that is true. Why is tobacco, alcohol, nutmeg, tea, coffee, energy drinks and even corn, and wheat (it has food and industrial uses) allowed to be grown and used legally while marijuana is not. This is unconstitutional.
And I will prove in court that it is unconstitutional to consider using Marijuana "worse", "different", or "more dangerous" than using alcohol, tobacco, or nutmeg, by saying:
"I've been high since before I wrote this case, while I researched and wrote it, and I've been high the whole time I've been in this courtroom."

Their only defense left will be the money going to Mexico. And there are plenty of ways to prove that has nothing to do with the trial.

ESA v. Rylander (2001)
We do not even have to define a supreme being, I do connect Shiva when smoking. But that doesn't have to be specified, or important.

YFZ Ranch VS The State of Texas (200
This ruling IN TEXAS, says that they were not allowed to come into my house, for any reason, no matter WHAT they thought was going on.
They were UNWARRANTED, and it was an illegal search and seizure.

And this, from 2005:
Texas Civil Practice & Remedies Code CHAPTER 110. RELIGIOUS FREEDOM
I refuse to participate in the drug war my state is involved in, but they force me to. And I refuse to have not only my religion but my life substantially burdened by law enforcement, probation, and everyone else.

Plus there are around 15-100< people (That I spoke to from the age of 14 to 18 which was the time of my arrest): Probation officers, Correctional Officers, Psychologists, Therapists in and out of jail, Peers, and Elders that can, on the stand, say that it was part of my religion. I even yelled it as I was brought into detention centers, and spoke to people about it for months as I was imprisoned. They made talking about religion against the rules in my pod because of me. They'll remember.

There are tons of posts of mine on the internet regarding my religious reverence for Marijuana.

There should be a record of my asking for a Rig Veda (My religious Texts) in the County Jail. And possibly record of something about it in the Juvenile detention center. Definitely could get some good words from my required therapist there.

But with all of this on my side, do you think I could legalize Marijuana in my county? Or maybe the state, if I go the the supreme court of Texas? This is a violation of rights that happens daily, and the statute NEEDS to be reviewed, and added to. At least in Texas, one of the biggest admitted habitual marijuana smoking states in America.

Also I would like to add.

I am, and WAS an ordained minister before the time of my arrest.

And when arrested we had a philosophical book explaining how religious sacraments are taken. "Food of the gods"

The police saw this book, and talked to us about it.
They could have read some passages, and spoke calmly about what religious sacraments were taking place, but instead they slandered my faith to my face.
I am a medical patient of Marijuana in another state.
In one state I am allowed to use it to heal, in Texas (My home state, the best state, the best COUNTRY) it is used by the government to impair my religion.

Texas means "Friends/Allies", not "Corrupted Justice"...What happened to "Blind" Justice?


----------



## mindphuk (May 14, 2012)

Dude, how many times must people tell you that you have no case. 

Regardless of whether you think it is right or wrong, the SCOTUS has already ruled on use of prohibited drugs for religious purposes (Oregon v Smith 1990). The 1st Amendment guarantees your religious freedom by not keeping you from believing what you want or forcing you to accept other religion through law. They have made it clear however that actions are treated separate from beliefs. Using your logic, the state cannot prohibit human sacrifice if it can be shown to be an integral part of someone's religion. 

I gave you the links in another thread before the hacker attack but in typical shinfaggy style you promptly ignored it while hurling insults at me. This is in spite of the fact that I am on your side and I think the justices were wrong wrt to cannabis use since it does not interfere with the rights of any other individual like human sacrifice would. However, the courts have continually rejected these claims regardless of merit and standing. 

[video=youtube;fhx46dKBO60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=fhx46dKBO60[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (May 14, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Dude, how many times must people tell you that you have no case.
> 
> Regardless of whether you think it is right or wrong, the SCOTUS has already ruled on use of prohibited drugs for religious purposes (Oregon v Smith 1990). The 1st Amendment guarantees your religious freedom by not keeping you from believing what you want or forcing you to accept other religion through law. They have made it clear however that actions are treated separate from beliefs. Using your logic, the state cannot prohibit human sacrifice if it can be shown to be an integral part of someone's religion.
> 
> ...


Why the FUCK do you think the Texas supreme court would GIVE A FUCK what happened in an Oregon courthouse? 

And for anyone thinking the very valid point of: "Why should Texas GIVE A FUCK about religious marijuana? It's Texas."

I've got that part worked out, don't worry.


----------



## mindphuk (May 14, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Why the FUCK do you think the Texas supreme court would GIVE A FUCK what happened in an Oregon courthouse?


Stare decisis


----------



## Finshaggy (May 14, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Stare decisis


Lol.

Sounds like you don't understand common law.

Say you live in Denton county. You don't have to follow Dallas County laws, or any rulings of Dallas county courts.

Now say you just generally live in Texas.
You don't follow Oregon state laws, or follow rulings of Oregon state courts.

Now Texas state court could rule for both Dallas and Denton law.

Or the Federal courts could set common-law for both Oregon and Texas.

But Texas, DOES NOT follow Oregon state courts rulings.

That would be stupid.


----------



## mindphuk (May 14, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Lol.
> 
> Sounds like you don't understand common law.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you don't seem to know or care what I know. Every court in Texas is bound by decisions of higher courts. Either you're too lazy or stupid to even bother to look but Oregon v Smith was heard by the SCOTUS, it was not a decision in Oregon, the state of Oregon was the defendant in federal court which ended with the SCOTUS decision that I was referring to. Of course with your extensive legal knowledge of one night of research, I'm sure you knew that. 

Not only that, you cannot just petition the SC of Texas and get your case heard, it must go through the state's appellate process and it is highly unlikely you will ever get there. 

Go ahead, ignore everything that everyone tells you, even NORML's legal counsel, I could give a fuck but you are a fucking joke that you think that one night of research will somehow give you legal right to smoke weed when people have been fighting this in courts for decades. You should read about the Ethiopian Zion Coptic Church and their court battles but I doubt you will because it contradicts your position.


----------



## Finshaggy (May 14, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Sounds like you don't seem to know or care what I know. Every court in Texas is bound by decisions of higher courts. Either you're too lazy or stupid to even bother to look but Oregon v Smith was heard by the SCOTUS, it was not a decision in Oregon, the state of Oregon was the defendant in federal court which ended with the SCOTUS decision that I was referring to. Of course with your extensive legal knowledge of one night of research, I'm sure you knew that.
> 
> Not only that, you cannot just petition the SC of Texas and get your case heard, it must go through the state's appellate process and it is highly unlikely you will ever get there.
> 
> Go ahead, ignore everything that everyone tells you, even NORML's legal counsel, I could give a fuck but you are a fucking joke that you think that one night of research will somehow give you legal right to smoke weed when people have been fighting this in courts for decades. You should read about the Ethiopian Zion Coptic Church and their court battles but I doubt you will because it contradicts your position.


If you actually read, I already said that Texas courts are bound by higher courts. HIGHER courts, not Oregon courts.

And if it really was heard by the US supreme court, then that's where the fuck I'll go. Just gotta go to the Texas one first.


"Everyone tells me?"  More like 2 or 3 people. Everyone else is either excited, or argues stupid unrelated points.

I didn't say I was going to court tomorrow, I know it will take time.


----------



## Finshaggy (May 14, 2012)

There's a few HUGE differences you aren't seeing between me and the people in the other states. 1. I have plenty of time before even STARTING any of the trials 2. It's in Texas


----------



## mindphuk (May 14, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> If you actually read, I already said that Texas courts are bound by higher courts. HIGHER courts, not Oregon courts.


I didn't mention a decision by an Oregon court. Are you unable to read? It is a decision by SCOTUS your fucking moron!!!


----------



## mindphuk (May 14, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> There's a few HUGE differences you aren't seeing between me and the people in the other states. 1. I have plenty of time before even STARTING any of the trials 2. It's in Texas


Fine, you win. You will be successful in Texas court legalizing marijuana for all. Good for you, now shut the fuck up about it and just do it. You keep posting here asking for help, "*Can you please take a look at this (or send it to an attorney who will) and tell me what you think." *and then promptly argue against or ignore anyone that tries to tell you the uphill battle that you will face. If you don't want the advice of people here, then stop fucking asking for it!!!!


----------



## Finshaggy (May 14, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Fine, you win. You will be successful in Texas court legalizing marijuana for all. Good for you, now shut the fuck up about it and just do it. You keep posting here asking for help, "*Can you please take a look at this (or send it to an attorney who will) and tell me what you think." *and then promptly argue against or ignore anyone that tries to tell you the uphill battle that you will face. If you don't want the advice of people here, then stop fucking asking for it!!!!


LOL

I don't keep posting asking for help, that's just what happens when you copy and paste 

Sorry for your little misunderstanding.
Feel better now though?


----------



## newbyy (Sep 2, 2012)

well if you ever get that up and running i would so much like to be one of the first who enjoys it and worship it


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 27, 2012)

I can't believe this thread exists...


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 27, 2012)

newbyy said:


> well if you ever get that up and running i would so much like to be one of the first who enjoys it and worship it


Really? Really?


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 27, 2012)

There IS a weed religion. Look into my avatar... Shiva...


----------



## BadSeeds (Jan 1, 2013)

Sure weed isn't even that much of a key thing in Rastafari. It just gives it a bad rep. Rastas would usually do it, at the most, at a monthly rate.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2013)

BadSeeds said:


> Sure weed isn't even that much of a key thing in Rastafari. It just gives it a bad rep. Rastas would usually do it, at the most, at a monthly rate.


Many Rastas do reasoning on a daily basis. Which includes smoking weed and discussing the world. There are also holidays, known as "groundation". Where they smoke weed, and there is about 1 of these per month, sometimes 2 or maybe more. And there is already a real weed religion.


----------

